# [Problème GENKERNEL] (RESOLU)

## mysix

Je m'explique, je suis entrain d'installer gentoo sur vmware dans le but de faire un serveur avec LTSP.

Cependant à la phase d'installation, plus précisément à la compilation du noyau avec genkernel, j'ai ce message d'erreur :

```
':

bash: scripts/kconfig/expr.c:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # --

bash: --: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / # scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':

bash: scripts/kconfig/conf.c:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':

bash: scripts/kconfig/conf.c:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / # In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2451:

bash: In: command not found

sysresccd / # scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write':

bash: scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:508: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:508:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write_autoconf':

bash: scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:745: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:745:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:746: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:746:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2452:

bash: In: command not found

sysresccd / # scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':

bash: scripts/kconfig/expr.c:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # --

bash: --: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  scripts/mod/mk_elfconfig

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / #   MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

bash: MKELF: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / # scripts/kallsyms.c: In function 'read_symbol':

bash: scripts/kallsyms.c:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/kallsyms.c:112: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: scripts/kallsyms.c:112:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / # scripts/mod/modpost.c: In function 'get_markers':

bash: scripts/mod/modpost.c:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/mod/modpost.c:1562: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: scripts/mod/modpost.c:1562:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/mod/modpost.c: In function 'add_marker':

bash: scripts/mod/modpost.c:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/mod/modpost.c:1982: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: scripts/mod/modpost.c:1982:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # --

bash: --: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

bash: HOSTLD: command not found

sysresccd / #   CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

bash: CALL: command not found

sysresccd / #   CC      init/main.o

bash: CC: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / # usr/gen_init_cpio.c: In function 'cpio_mkfile':

bash: usr/gen_init_cpio.c:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # usr/gen_init_cpio.c:357: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: usr/gen_init_cpio.c:357:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / #   /usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7/scripts/gen_initramfs_list.sh: Cannot open '/var/tmp/genkernel/initramfs-2.6.32.11-std152-i386.cpio.gz'

bash: /usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7/scripts/gen_initramfs_list.sh:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # make[1]: *** [usr/initramfs_data.cpio.lzma] Error 1

bash: make[1]:: command not found

sysresccd / # make: *** [usr] Error 2

bash: make:: command not found

sysresccd / # --

bash: --: command not found

sysresccd / #   LD      init/mounts.o

bash: LD: command not found

sysresccd / #   LD      init/built-in.o

bash: LD: command not found

sysresccd / # * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.906

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

bash: Version: command not found

sysresccd / # * Running with options: all

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / #

sysresccd / # * ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / #

sysresccd / # * -- End log... --

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / #

sysresccd / # * Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # * errors that were reported above.

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / #

sysresccd / # * Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # * assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # * as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

bash: attaching: command not found

sysresccd / # * /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # *

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # * Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # *

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # sysresccd / #

bash: sysresccd: command not found

sysresccd / # clear

sysresccd / # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.906

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2451:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:508: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write_autoconf':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:745: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:746: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2452:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2451:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:508: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write_autoconf':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:745: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:746: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2452:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

scripts/kallsyms.c: In function 'read_symbol':

scripts/kallsyms.c:112: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

scripts/mod/modpost.c: In function 'get_markers':

scripts/mod/modpost.c:1562: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/mod/modpost.c: In function 'add_marker':

scripts/mod/modpost.c:1982: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CC      init/main.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

usr/gen_init_cpio.c: In function 'cpio_mkfile':

usr/gen_init_cpio.c:357: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7/scripts/gen_initramfs_list.sh: Cannot open '/var/tmp/genkernel/initramfs-2.6.32.11-std152-i386.cpio.gz'

make[1]: *** [usr/initramfs_data.cpio.lzma] Error 1

make: *** [usr] Error 2

--

  LD      init/mounts.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.906

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

sysresccd / #

```

au cas où, mon emerge --info :

```
bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / # scripts/mod/modpost.c: In function 'get_markers':

bash: scripts/mod/modpost.c:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/mod/modpost.c:1562: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: scripts/mod/modpost.c:1562:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/mod/modpost.c: In function 'add_marker':

bash: scripts/mod/modpost.c:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # scripts/mod/modpost.c:1982: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: scripts/mod/modpost.c:1982:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # --

bash: --: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

bash: HOSTLD: command not found

sysresccd / #   CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

bash: CALL: command not found

sysresccd / #   CC      init/main.o

bash: CC: command not found

sysresccd / #   HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

bash: HOSTCC: command not found

sysresccd / # usr/gen_init_cpio.c: In function 'cpio_mkfile':

bash: usr/gen_init_cpio.c:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # usr/gen_init_cpio.c:357: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

bash: usr/gen_init_cpio.c:357:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / #   /usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7/scripts/gen_initramfs_list.sh: Cannot open '/var/tmp/genkernel/initramfs-2.6.32.11-std152-i386.cpio.gz'

bash: /usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7/scripts/gen_initramfs_list.sh:: No such file or directory

sysresccd / # make[1]: *** [usr/initramfs_data.cpio.lzma] Error 1

bash: make[1]:: command not found

sysresccd / # make: *** [usr] Error 2

bash: make:: command not found

sysresccd / # --

bash: --: command not found

sysresccd / #   LD      init/mounts.o

bash: LD: command not found

sysresccd / #   LD      init/built-in.o

bash: LD: command not found

sysresccd / # * Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.906

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

bash: Version: command not found

sysresccd / # * Running with options: all

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / #

sysresccd / # * ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / #

sysresccd / # * -- End log... --

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / #

sysresccd / # * Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # * errors that were reported above.

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / #

sysresccd / # * Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # * assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # * as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

bash: attaching: command not found

sysresccd / # * /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # *

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # * Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # *

bash: Cleaning...: command not found

sysresccd / # sysresccd / #

bash: sysresccd: command not found

sysresccd / # clear

sysresccd / # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.906

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 bzImage...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2451:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:508: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write_autoconf':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:745: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:746: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2452:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/hash

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:105: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:307: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2451:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:508: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write_autoconf':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:745: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:746: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2452:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

scripts/kallsyms.c: In function 'read_symbol':

scripts/kallsyms.c:112: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

scripts/mod/modpost.c: In function 'get_markers':

scripts/mod/modpost.c:1562: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/mod/modpost.c: In function 'add_marker':

scripts/mod/modpost.c:1982: warning: ignoring return value of 'asprintf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

--

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CC      init/main.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

usr/gen_init_cpio.c: In function 'cpio_mkfile':

usr/gen_init_cpio.c:357: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7/scripts/gen_initramfs_list.sh: Cannot open '/var/tmp/genkernel/initramfs-2.6.32.11-std152-i386.cpio.gz'

make[1]: *** [usr/initramfs_data.cpio.lzma] Error 1

make: *** [usr] Error 2

--

  LD      init/mounts.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.906

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

sysresccd / # clear

sysresccd / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/server, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32.11-std152-i386 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32.11-std152-i386-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9400_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 02 May 2010 08:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 ldap modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session snmp spl ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

sysresccd / #

```

Last edited by mysix on Sun May 02, 2010 10:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mysix

Résolu =D En faite c'était surement le paquet qui était corrompu vu que après réinstallation de genkernel ca fonctionnne denouveau   :Laughing: 

----------

